
Facebook Platform TOS - Section 3 - Fees: We can take any cut we choose. - falsestprophet
http://developers.facebook.com/terms.php
======
lizherring
Brilliant. That's why Facebook is going to be one of the major web players
soon. I can see them challanging Google in a few years. It'll be interesting
to see Facebook's aggresive bully style head to head with Google's do no evil
style.

------
ereldon
It's funny how Facebook says this and at the same time they say that apps will
be able to keep all of their revenue.

